# New british dragon coming soon!



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 2, 2010)

Dear members,new BRITISH DRAGON LINE that is now GMP-WHO  are coming soon!

we plane to have it on stock in next 10-14 days!

prices will be really good!

best-regards

wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 2, 2010)

Dear members,we got news bd are on the way.

best-regards
wp


----------



## WFC2010 (Mar 3, 2010)

nice ,cant wait to try new British D.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> My last supplier Peed inside a Vial of Tren. I thought it was really potent stuff because it was so dark and amber brown. But it wasnt tren, it was actual urine. After several weeks of pinning it, i found out and was very upset.
> 
> How can i be sure that world pharma isnt going to pee in my trenbolone too?


  are you kidding... yo he's given ya 50%off of3 viles..


----------



## weldingman (Mar 3, 2010)

I need to study about this BD situation, I keep hearing there gear sucks now after that bust.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I need to study about this BD situation, I keep hearing there gear sucks now after that bust.


 


Bust?


----------



## weldingman (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes 2008


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh


----------



## weldingman (Mar 3, 2010)

look it up its on the web. I have heard alot of guys at my gym talk about it. At that time noone of my packs came either, seized


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2010)

Dear Geared Jesus, please be nice,we are licensped pharmacy shop!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2010)

You may address Geared Jesus as "His Holy Gearededness"


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 4, 2010)

We got over 95% delvier to Usa.
To Canada 98%. 

best-regards

wp


----------



## FMJ (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> You may address Geared Jesus as "His Holy Gearededness"


 
Yep. We call him that now ever since he pinned urine.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 4, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> My last supplier Peed inside a Vial of Tren. I thought it was really potent stuff because it was so dark and amber brown. But it wasnt tren, it was actual urine. After several weeks of pinning it, i found out and was very upset.
> 
> How can i be sure that world pharma isnt going to pee in my trenbolone too?


I hope the guy that peed in the vial was at least using real tren.It would really suck to get fake urine


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 4, 2010)

Dear guys,please stop to be rude. we do not think anybody do it!
But we hear some guys put motor oil in gear, but its can be only ugl or home made steroids!

with GMP-WHO human gear this can not happen!

best-regards
wp


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 4, 2010)

ahem, this is awkward. I feel like I'm on the play ground and the kid in the star trek shirt just got rocks and sand kicked in his face. the dilemma... it's mean to kick sand and rocks in to someones face. but they are wearing a star trek shirt. if you dont kick dirt in there face they'll keep wearing that stupid shirt.
what to do? I'll tell you what worldpharma i secretly run this site and everyone does what I say. you let me try out some prods and i'll see if i can get the other guys on board

also dont send pee vials. something i can run w/ acai berry. that stuff is the shizzzzz!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2010)

lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2010)

Motor oil..wow


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 6, 2010)

We got news that prices that we will sale it will be great for all of you!


----------



## weldingman (Mar 6, 2010)

Well what are they?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2010)

the waiting for the big sale is killing me


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha, good shit!  Any posts of said new prices wp?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 6, 2010)

soon we will know prices,they will be great.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2010)

what abou the free box of Valtrex?


----------



## infam0us (Mar 7, 2010)

I have read reviews online that World-Pharma was a scam... Has anyone on this site ever actually order from them and recieve there products? I also seen on one site that questioned them on this and it looked like they made bout 5 new accounts and all 5 accounts posted within 30 mins to an hour backing up the claims that WP is indeed real, but kinda funny if you think about it.. All new accounts being made and all posting within 30-60 mins of the thread being made questioning if they are legit or not? I dunno, ive never ordered gear from the net and am very skeptical about it so I question how legit the site can actually be, especially seeing reviews saying otherwise...  No disrespect intended toward you guys at W-P but I gotta ask and hear from members here on the forum


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 7, 2010)

infam0us said:


> I have read reviews online that World-Pharma was a scam... Has anyone on this site ever actually order from them and recieve there products? I also seen on one site that questioned them on this and it looked like they made bout 5 new accounts and all 5 accounts posted within 30 mins to an hour backing up the claims that WP is indeed real, but kinda funny if you think about it.. All new accounts being made and all posting within 30-60 mins of the thread being made questioning if they are legit or not? I dunno, ive never ordered gear from the net and am very skeptical about it so I question how legit the site can actually be, especially seeing reviews saying otherwise...  No disrespect intended toward you guys at W-P but I gotta ask and hear from members here on the forum



IMHO, it's a scam however you look at it.  Even if you do get your products, the prices are *insane*.  I'll stick to my pharm grade local guy that's about 450% cheaper.

/V


----------



## Lone Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Most gear costs about UGL around $60 for a 10ml vial of Enth
*Human Grade Like Karachi Sustanon is about $6 a vial FOR LICENSED PHARM GRADE.* World Pharma why are your prices $170 for a 10ml vial of Enth??? There are just too many options around to pay that high of a price. This is why you are getting so much neg feedback from members. Atleast drop your prices down to $90 for a 10ml vial of enth you will still make a profit and be able to sell your gear here.
Just some advice.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 7, 2010)

Dear infam0us, we are not scam, we are also approved sponsor on over 15 boarda and blogs!

We are also VIP sponsor on meds site that is usa FDA approved!

dear victor,we are not SCAM!

dear wolf, new British dragon line vials will be prices for regular customer from 50-100$ maxx!

we have prices like you say 170$..but here is a lot of times deal buy 2 receive 3 vials...or new customer welcome offer with 20% off,etc

We always have offer and if you will registered with our shop,you will see we keep send offers out and our customers really like it!

best-regards

wp


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 7, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear infam0us
> 
> dear victor,we are not SCAM!
> 
> ...



Well, at your prices...in my eyes (as well as most here), you are.  IMHO.

/V


----------



## Lone Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear infam0us, we are not scam, we are also approved sponsor on over 15 boarda and blogs!
> 
> We are also VIP sponsor on meds site that is usa FDA approved!
> 
> ...



WOW! it was 17 boards now its 15 HMMMM! gotta keep your story straight


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> WOW! it was 17 boards now its 15 HMMMM! gotta keep your story straight



U crack me up LW!  

/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2010)

wolf has go a point.


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yyyyyyep, it did say 17.


----------



## infam0us (Mar 8, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



lmfao.... perfect for this situation..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 8, 2010)

/V


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 4, 2010)

WTF are you talking about, BD is out for some time already. Here is my cycle


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 4, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> WTF are you talking about, BD is out for some time already. Here is my cycle



And some more pics


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2010)

we're talking about BD being available at World-pharma.org


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 4, 2010)

Robert said:


> we're talking about BD being available at World-pharma.org



I don't know where are they from but it is available in several east European countries and in Middle East. Not heard of any online source sells them yet.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> I don't know where are they from but it is available in several east European countries and in Middle East. Not heard of any online source sells them yet.



http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13208/BRITISH_DRAGON_-_Coming_SOON!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 4, 2010)

There is stan inject picture under every profile. You sure he will have them?
Here is another group photo of my cycle


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 4, 2010)

here


----------



## weldingman (Apr 4, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> And some more pics


 
BD from WP should look exactly like these pics.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 4, 2010)

Dear members,we will have BD on stock in next few days we hope! Now we wait best price so we can sale for great price!

best-regards

wp


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 5, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear members,we will have BD on stock in next few days we hope! Now we wait best price so we can sale for great price!
> 
> best-regards
> 
> wp




Do you have price list already? What prices you will sell them for?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2010)

where the fk is srbija?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> where the fk is srbija?


 Well cap since you asked srbija is in th waxfrtji province of jywridte


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Well cap since you asked srbija is in th waxfrtji province of jywridte


 Well i would like to visit jywridte someday!!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 5, 2010)

We hope to have prices from 60-90$ on vial! 
we know that you guys will like it!
its human gear !


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 5, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> We hope to have prices from 60-90$ on vial!
> we know that you guys will like it!
> its human gear !


The new line of BD products is due for April11th if my memory's good???


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> We hope to have prices from 60-90$ on vial!
> we know that you guys will like it!
> its human gear !


 you guys keep that price range ill be stocking up


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## loveabull1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is it just me that finds all this a tad fishy? WP signs up in march and advertising like that.?? Has anyone ordered and recieved anything good from WP?  Just wondering???


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Is it just me that finds all this a tad fishy? WP signs up in march and advertising like that.?? Has anyone ordered and recieved anything good from WP?  Just wondering???



Yes many have, and Asia Pharma products have been lab tested by William Llewellyn in his latest book UnderGround Anabolics, they were spot on with dose and met pharmacy standards on all levels.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 5, 2010)

Robert said:


> Yes many have, and Asia Pharma products have been lab tested by William Llewellyn in his latest book UnderGround Anabolics, they were spot on with dose and met pharmacy standards on all levels.


 
Read the same thing, but $60 to $90 of the new BP AND NO BULL SHIT GIMMICKS, 10ml and atleast 50 to 100 tabs! I will buy all day, because I have some new products from BD and payed the same price and had it tested in GA, costly to do, but very good product.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> where the fk is srbija?



Are you retarded?

Serbia is East Europe.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)

how the fuck do you get 'Serbia' from srbija????


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> how the fuck do you get 'Serbia' from srbija????



Same as Deutschland and Germany.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Same as Deutschland and Germany.


 
yes, another country obsessed with inter-species erotica


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 6, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> And some more pics




what a great pics, cant wait. 
its gear of my life love BD


----------



## weldingman (Apr 6, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> what a great pics, cant wait.
> its gear of my life love BD


 
Wait a min, thought u loved WP and asia P, make ur mind up, lol, Now ur in love with BD, lmao, to funny


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 6, 2010)

Dear Members, you will all love world-pharma.org  after you will see price of new British dragon that we will start to sale when we got it on stock!

best-regards

wp


----------



## weldingman (Apr 7, 2010)

new BP anadrol if off the charts, havent tried any injects yet.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2010)

weldingman said:


> new BP anadrol if off the charts, havent tried any injects yet.



I thought you had some BD products tested?


----------



## weldingman (Apr 7, 2010)

I have , and got the review, but have only tried anadrol, so far, I have test p, c and e and winny, just cant take them yet, bcause of my on going cycle with SL dont wont to mix the 2 yet. ugl and hg nah, I ran out of dbol from sl now im trying bd anadrol and its amazing. It cost $ 250 to get it tested in GA.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2010)

Dear members, if somebody can do lab test and post it on forum,we will be glad to send him some BD samples for FREE so all can see quality is top, we already know it!

best-regards

wp


----------



## weldingman (Apr 8, 2010)

Im sure your BD will be top notch. Cant wait to see it and see the prices.


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 8, 2010)

i am 2nd too. cant wait


----------



## sstp138 (Apr 8, 2010)

Would love some var and win!! Need info on ordering.....is it that easy or what..To NYC


----------

